# Nokia e-7 symbian .apk files.



## nole120 (Dec 31, 2013)

As i have found out i cant run .apk files on my symbian.
is there any way to run apk files on my nokia?
Because i have downloaded a app which is in a apk format.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nokia can only runs Windows Apps. Not .apks.


----------



## chamillitary (May 18, 2015)

you can run .sis , .sisx , .jar and .wgz


----------

